# What mods have you done to your Touareg?



## draycottgirlz (Sep 2, 2008)

After just buying a Touareg I am setting about adding a few personal touches, just in the process of collecting parts etc at the moment. So i thought what modifications have you guys done?
Include colour of Treg and any other details you got, plus we all love photos..
Thanks


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (draycottgirlz)*

Welcome to the club!! I haven't done a whole lot to my 2006 Offroad Gray V10, but I have added black powder coated cayenne turbo wheels with bigger Goodyear wranglers on them, plus the darker "euro" style taillights. Inside I did a Sirius satellite tuner and bluetooth wireless.
















Linder


----------



## draycottgirlz (Sep 2, 2008)

^^^^ thats very nice, same colour as my own too!

So people who else has done what?


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (draycottgirlz)*

Vagged lights and chimes, Newspeed rear sway bar, paddle shifters, dash covered lid, Phaton wood grab rails, painted brake calipers, rear totally debadged, Pepper 19's, stone guard, tinted fronts, pepper mats
2004 V8 offroad grey.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (Jeff from Mass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeff from Mass* »_Vagged lights and chimes, Newspeed rear sway bar, paddle shifters, dash covered lid, Phaton wood grab rails, painted brake calipers, rear totally debadged, Pepper 19's, stone guard, tinted fronts, pepper mats
2004 V8 offroad grey.









Somebody wishes they had a cayenne I think.
Linder


----------



## draycottgirlz (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (raleys1)*

either way that a nicely modded Treg


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ya, that is a god looking ride


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (draycottgirlz)*

I'm not a fan of the debadged VW. It looks awkward


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (WazzuPassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WazzuPassat* »_I'm not a fan of the debadged VW. It looks awkward

X2
Linder


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (draycottgirlz)*

2003
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1308414 








2005

























2007 (She's clean)
















2008 (she's Dirty.. Not great picture.. all I have at the moment)


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (sup44)*

Why would you ever want all that crap ruining your tregs dash and center console?
Linder


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (raleys1)*

D!ck.... I mean linder...,
If I retract the upper LCD It looks almost OEM except for the phone... really... crap.. to each their own























Bluetooth hands free, dvd for kids, aux for mp3, ipod via remote and lcd, valentine radar, sub button, Sirius via remote and lcd, rear seat AV for PS2, Xbox, etc..... with all these features.. can't get much more OEM than this.... this is a 2007 pic, but only diff is razor is now a blackjack 2....


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (sup44)*

The first picture that you posted with the glove open is alittle overwhelming.
I apologize for that, I don't always mean to come of like a D!ck. If the screen can fold down with the console lid then the only thing I'd say doesn't look right are the two red buttons where the parking sensor button would be.
Linder


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (raleys1)*

funny, but the only pic I can find of my lcd retracting (that is public) is one that was stolen as someone elses work... Mod was unique at the time.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1988488








d!ck comment retracted.... cheers...


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (sup44)*

Everything can be fixed with a couple















Cheers,
Linder


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

*FV-QR*

What are the canbus switches for??


----------



## Johnny B5.5 (May 15, 2001)

I've had mine since mid January and I've done the following:
1stVWparts blue tooth kit with VW OEM steering wheel phone button switch
Buddy hooked up his VAG com and killed the DRLs
Tinted front windows to match the rest
Clear bra
Euro headlight switch
K&N air filters
Cayenne sway bars
Secondary CAT bypass
Aspherical mirrors on order
Koni FSD shocks in box waiting to be installed


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (Johnny B5.5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Johnny B5.5* »_I've had mine since mid January and I've done the following:
1stVWparts blue tooth kit with VW OEM steering wheel phone button switch
Buddy hooked up his VAG com and killed the DRLs
Tinted front windows to match the rest
Clear bra
Euro headlight switch
K&N air filters
Cayenne sway bars
Secondary CAT bypass
Aspherical mirrors on order
Koni FSD shocks in box waiting to be installed


Was the secondary cat bypass worth it? are the gains noticeable?


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Code3VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Code3VW* »_What are the canbus switches for??

Originally they where to disconnect the canbus from the NAV to allow for video in motion... in 2003, there weren't the product available to us now, thus most of the mods were trial and error... Those were errors.. lol.... now a days, the right one isn't connected to anything.. and the left one turns on my sub.


----------



## Johnny B5.5 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (NickM)*

I had just 700 miles on mine during the 3rd week of ownership when I did this mod. It doe sound better at higher RPMs when you have your foot down, but is still quiet at idle and slower speeds. 
Really couldn't compare millage differences since I had owned the Treg for such a short amount of time.
It does remove a source of restriction from the system and it's a plus.


----------



## peterbhere (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_
Was the secondary cat bypass worth it? are the gains noticeable?

The value of the cat bypass mod is relative. I did mine at about 20K and did not notice any increase in torque or horsepower. However, the sound is quite impressive when accelerating hard. As the previous post states there is no noticeable difference at idle or normal acceleration but crank it on and it sounds great. There is no significant noise at highway speeds although there may be a slightly deeper growl as the RPMs increase. Also, climbing hills briskly results in a very nice tone.
So to answer your original question of worth, for me I definitely think it was worth the expense. My wife may have a different opinion.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (peterbhere)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peterbhere* »_
So to answer your original question of worth, for me I definitely think it was worth the expense. My wife may have a different opinion.

LOL! thanks for the honesty


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (raleys1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raleys1* »_Why would you ever want all that crap ruining your tregs dash and center console?
Linder

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (draycottgirlz)*

here's mine
Rear fog lights and ABT-Tuning Exhaust








OEM Audi S6 LED Lights








20" Casablanca (thanks Lakeshorewheels) and painted calipers








Eibach Pro-kit (decent drop, superb ride quality)


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (kpg111)*

wait so those are just brembo stickers?


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: What mods have you done to your Touareg? (mk2driver)*

yup!!!


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

LOVE those RIMS! They look like the ones one the W12


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (Diablonyc2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diablonyc2* »_LOVE those RIMS! They look like the ones one the W12

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (kpg111)*

Hey....are the S6 LED lights difficult to install? How do you control them? 
The Brakes, Wheels, Lights...all great mods. The wheel would look great with the Fender Flares







I'll be looking to you on the road in NY!


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (Diablonyc2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diablonyc2* »_Hey....are the S6 LED lights difficult to install? How do you control them? 
The Brakes, Wheels, Lights...all great mods. The wheel would look great with the Fender Flares







I'll be looking to you on the road in NY!









The LED lights are a bit tricky to install, some fabrication for the brackets to hold/secure them in place and trimming the bumper to make it flushed and OEM looking. Other than that, I used the front fogs' power lines, thus disabling the front fogs, it will be overkill to run them both at the same time. So I used the OEM light switch to control it.
Yup, the W12 kit should round it up, still saving for it though, well hope to see you ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kpg111 at 11:03 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (kpg111)*

I know....the W12 kits are $$$$. But would be perfect for those wheels. That is a great idea for the lights....fog plus the others would be overkill. 
Last question - from your working with the treg's front end: Do you know of an easy way to get to the headlight washers? I just got my car back from getting the front spoiler replaced and they didn't re-connect the headlight washers (and with the holidays...they will not be open for a while). I wanted to see if there was an easy way to get behind the grill/lights. 
They should have a NYC/NJ meet-up. Not many of us with these cars. I actually saw a V-10 in Sheepshead Bay a few months back.


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (Diablonyc2)*

no other way but to remove the front bumpers, sorry. Yeah a NY/NJ meet should be fun !!!


----------

